# Solved: This file does not have a program associated...



## ok555 (Feb 11, 2008)

Hello all, I've been getting this error "This file does not have a program associated with it for performing this action..." whenever opening a drive via my computer or any folder within it by double clicking. Right clicking any folder no longer shows 'Open' as first option, but rather 'Explore'.

This problem had a history with me, however previously I found out this problem was only triggered after I installed IE 9 beta, thus I reverted the installation. Now this problem reappeared just recently after what seems like a few windows updates.
I tried searching other online help, but most fixes only refered to .exe files which I have no problem with, please help me get to the bottom of this nuisance


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

It might be a problem with registry corruption. I would suggest downloading this reg fix.
Once you download it open the zip file and double click on the drive_fix_w7.reg file inside.
http://www.winhelponline.com/fileasso/drive_fix_w7.zip


----------



## ok555 (Feb 11, 2008)

hi Ent. I've tired the reg fix, however no noticeable difference is observed. I also done a scan with mbam, removed a few threats but that didn't solve the issue at hand.
Should I start reverting those windows updates? as I believe this error occured just after their installation. But is there a way to permanently fix this error? Because this problem is poping up out of no where straight after installations of important programs/updates.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Did you reboot your computer after applying the fix to the registry?


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Go here:
File association fixes for Windows 7
and download the fixes for *Directory* and *Folder*. Could be one of those instead of the *Drive* one.
To extract the file from the ZIP archive, double click on the downloaded file to open it, then drag the enclosed file to your desktop.
Double click the file to merge it into the registry.


----------



## ok555 (Feb 11, 2008)

thank yooooou TheOutcaste! Those two directory and folder reg fixes resolved the issue.
And yes I did reboot after applying the drive reg fix, but TheOutcaste was right on. Cheers guys.


----------

